# Eclipse Plugins zur C# Entwicklung



## Thomas Darimont (4. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Schaut mal hier:
Improve C# Plugin for Eclipse (scheint inaktiv)
SourceForge.net: Black Sun, Eclipse plugins.
SourceForge.net: Emonic

Gruß Tom


----------



## Norbert Eder (4. Juli 2006)

Sofern Windows zur Verfügung steht, würde ich dann zur Visual Studio 2005 Express Edition greifen.

Visual Studio Express


----------

